# Adopting 4 dogs, need help.



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I decided to adopt *4* dogs (*Leonberger, German Shepherd, Tibetan Mastiff and Siberian Husky*). I have a big place, time, money, basically everything I need for new puppies, but I have a few problems.

Since I have a big space and lots of grass and trees and like a little jungle with big fence, I am not sure if I should leave them outside through night and when im not at home or should I put them in their little box where they can stay? Also, should they have each their own place to lock them in or can they be together?

Just one more question before I move to other threads (I have cat questiones too), when is the best time to let them alone outside? How old are they supposed to be?

Thank you so much for all the answers. I will gladly answer you with all you need.

And because im pretty sure I will get this question, yes, I have experience with dogs (small and big), but I never lived in a house, so its very different from an apartment.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

In the last ten minutes you have posted that you about to adopt 4 large dogs, 4 cats and 2 hamsters!:scared:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Redice said:


> In the last ten minutes you have posted that you about to adopt 4 large dogs, 4 cats and 2 hamsters!:scared:


i believe the correct term is Troll


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, but I will not live alone. And like I said I have a big place, experience and time. I love animals, why is that a crime? LOL

I would appreciate if you could help me, because I really need some answers.


----------



## Nikkisun (May 21, 2012)

Surely if you don't know much about dogs then getting 4 at the same time really isn't the best thing to do!


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Like I said before, I only had experience with one or two dogs at a time in an apartment, but now I will have help, time and space.

*And since this forums seemed nice I was hoping I would not get judged based on my choices, but I would get help and answers. *


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

animales said:


> I decided to adopt *4* dogs (*Leonberger, German Shepherd, Tibetan Mastiff and Siberian Husky*). I have a big place, time, money, basically everything I need for new puppies, but I have a few problems.
> 
> Since I have a big space and lots of grass and trees and like a little jungle with big fence, I am not sure if I should leave them outside through night and when im not at home or should I put them in their little box where they can stay? Also, should they have each their own place to lock them in or can they be together?
> 
> ...


I will try to help as much as possible, but i have to say you are getting breeds which are not easy and considering you havent had ALOT of experience you may encounter some issues. You can pm if needed, What questions do you need answering exactly?

My huskies stay outside most of day, my GSD does too but he is very people orientated so doesnt stay outside too long.

Do these dogs have any issues? You defintely have not chosen the easiest dogs.


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for helping me. *Well I need all the questions answered that I wrote.*

I always had experience with big dogs (we owned two _German Shepherds and my family members have big dogs like Labradoodle and Golden Retriever_...) and I have to say Im pretty good with them, I love spending time with them and Im not scared of responsibility.

I will have help of two family members for the first 6 months and will only be away for 2-3 hours a day, they will never be alone.

When can I leave them alone outside for the first time? Because I dont want them inside and since I would love to have them all together i dont know if I should keep them together through night or should they spend night seperate.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you mean getting them all at the same time? If so then I'd strongly advise against it no matter how much help you have. Get one, get it trained to the level you like, form a relationship with it and then get another if you still want one. Getting 4 at once is just asking for problems. I presume these are puppies you'll be getting rather than adult dogs?

I've lived in houses and apartments with dogs and don't find it any different to be honest. The dog still needs the same care regardless of what type of housing you live in.


----------



## JulieSS (May 13, 2012)

With the questions you are asking I'd advice you to take on one dog and then learn from it, figure out what it's like living in a house, what rules you want to set etc. 
Nothing stops you from getting a second rescue dog in half a years time if you feel things are going well.
Having lots of space and money is well and good, but it doesn't neccessarily make the training of FOUR dogs any easier. Rethink how much time is needed to train just one dog, then time if by four!

Don't go overboard just because you CAN.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

JulieSS said:


> Rethink how much time is needed to train just one dog, then time if by four!


It'd actually be more than 4 times the work coz not only would you have to train 4 dogs individually you'd have to train them all together too.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

animales said:


> Thank you for helping me. *Well I need all the questions answered that I wrote.*
> 
> I always had experience with big dogs (we owned two _German Shepherds and my family members have big dogs like Labradoodle and Golden Retriever_...) and I have to say Im pretty good with them, I love spending time with them and Im not scared of responsibility.
> 
> ...


Ok, well that sounds good. Do these dogs have behavioural problems? As if they do it will be alot of work for you.

It will be difficult leaving 4 dogs alone which have never met eachother before , you could end up with a lot of issues. (i assume they dont know eachother?). It will take a few weeks for them to settle in to their new environment and with eachother.

Also what age, sex are they all? this can play a big part in what they may be like together. Are you getting them from rescue or private? I am surprised if a rescue is allowing someone with not as much exp as others and someone who has never had alot of experience with these breeds before to have 4 dogs at the same time.

Dogs cant just be kept outside, they need attention, training, mental stimulation and human interation. My go out and come in when they like, if they want to sleep outside then thats fine because they have shelters or vise versa. But i would never leave them outside all the time.

Also can i ask why not just one? why 4? and why them breeds?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd advise against it, sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but it would be a lot better & more responsible to have one dog, see how you get along & then think about bringing in a second dog. The breeds you have chosen are big, at least 2 (sorry, not sure about Leos & TMs) of them are high energy & need a lot of exercise & mental stimulation.


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

My wish is to have them all together since they are small, and i thought about it a lot, trust me, I know what I want and where I want them, I already have rules and everything, the only questions is if I should have them together at night or not. Everything else I thought about it and Im 100% sure about my decision.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

animales said:


> My wish is to have them all together since they are small, and i thought about it a lot, trust me, I know what I want and where I want them, I already have rules and everything, the only questions is if I should have them together at night or not. Everything else I thought about it and Im 100% sure about my decision.


I dont understand, are they from a rescue? or are they puppies?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

animales said:


> My wish is to have them all together since they are small, and i thought about it a lot, trust me, *I know what I want and where I want them*, I already have rules and everything, the only questions is if I should have them together at night or not. Everything else I thought about it and Im 100% sure about my decision.


So it's about what _you_ want, rather than what the dogs might need?
Seriously?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hayleyth said:


> I dont understand, are they from a rescue? or are they puppies?


I'm guessing they will be puppies, if not I can't see any decent rescue having 4 pedigree dogs already happily living as a group to rehome to someone, who is also apparently collecting various pedigree cats & also hamsters if their other threads are anything to go by.

They sound more like an animal collector than an animal lover


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tbh no reputable rescue would rehome 4 puppies with the same household ... not to mention that at the same time 4 cats and 2 hamsters are being adopted too

Im hoping this is a wind-up ... otherwise I see a bad end to it all


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Are they rescues? I have 4 dogs taken on at different times with at least a year inbetween and trust me it's hard! 4 all at once is madness.

Good that you will have help - how many helpers?


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm guessing they will be puppies, if not I can't see any decent rescue having 4 pedigree dogs already happily living as a group to rehome to someone, who is also apparently collecting various pedigree cats & also hamsters if their other threads are anything to go by.
> 
> They sound more like an animal collector than an animal lover


It is very odd, i know at my rescue theirs 3 huskeys being rehomed together, but definately not all them 4 dogs!

I hope their not 4 dogs from all different places... that wont end well!


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

*ALL THE ANSWERS.*

They will be adopted, all males, all 2 months old, like i said I will have SIX long months just for them, to train them, to be with them, to make them feel comfortable, they will have a little house outdoors and will be able to go out any time they will want to, everything is safe, the lace is big enough, there is enough space to have like 10 horses running around. Those breeds, because I know German Shepherds and I always prefered big dogs, I was raised with big dogs around me and I can take care of 3 big dogs at once, but I only lived with two big dogs at once.

*First of all, I would like to not be judged and have people say that i am a animal collector. I just asked about hamsters, not really sure of wanting one.*

_I grew up with 2 dogs, a bunch of cats, chickens, turtles, hamsters, fishes, pigs... I LOVE animals, I dont collect them!_

I will have two adult people helping me with experience with dogs.

And about what _I want and where I want them to be_, I meant that I already have thought about where they will have their space to sleep, that I know that I dont want them to be in the house...


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

animales said:


> *ALL THE ANSWERS.*
> 
> They will be adopted, all males, all 2 months old, like i said I will have SIX long months just for them, to train them, to be with them, to make them feel comfortable, they will have a little house outdoors and will be able to go out any time they will want to, everything is safe, the lace is big enough, there is enough space to have like 10 horses running around. Those breeds, because I know German Shepherds and I always prefered big dogs, I was raised with big dogs around me and I can take care of 3 big dogs at once, but I only lived with two big dogs at once.
> 
> ...


It does sound like you have thought it through and know what you want. BUT.. 4 males what are the same age in the same house is not the best combination at all. Especially breeds like you are getting, you are likely to have various behaviour issues between the dogs. Are you going to neuter?

They need strict rules and boundaries or you will have alot of problems on your hands. Also how are you going to train them all? will you be doing training classes? it is extremely important these dogs are all socialised and trained correctly.

Im just worried your going to have alot of issues, also you cant just say you dont want them in the house? why not? these breeds are very sociable and thrive on human interaction, especially GSD'S. Also what about exercise? You do realise huskies are very hard to look after with reguards to exercise as they shouldnt be let off lead?


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

well 6 months is a good time for full time training. But they will become adolescent just as they are going to be left on their own more so make arrangements incase you need time after that.

I'm sure it's do-able - big breeds still need leash walking / training and I would focus on that from day 1. Do individual training sessions every day and a time each day with you work with all 4 together.

They need to listen to you when they are alone and when they have the distraction of each other as a pack. 

On the plus side the playing will be great and at 8 weeks you could end up with a very tight pack. Castration - definitely - 4 males all hormonal at once. But could be fun too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

animales said:


> *ALL THE ANSWERS.*
> 
> They will be adopted, all males, all 2 months old, like i said I will have SIX long months just for them, to train them, to be with them, to make them feel comfortable, they will have a little house outdoors and will be able to go out any time they will want to, everything is safe, the lace is big enough, there is enough space to have like 10 horses running around. Those breeds, because I know German Shepherds and I always prefered big dogs, I was raised with big dogs around me and I can take care of 3 big dogs at once, but I only lived with two big dogs at once.
> 
> ...


So they're from a rescue? Is this one rescue or several? Do they (either breeder or rescue) know of your plans to obtain 4 dogs all at once?


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I definitely will take *training lesso*ns and they will be going through *castration*. I already know that taking them to walk all together could be hard, because I know they can start running if they see a cat (after all, they are still just dogs), so I will definitely take only one, maybe two out for a walk at the same time.

What about three of them? I thought it all through, but I still have some time to think about it and change my mind if something happens. I am really positive about everything and I do know what im doing, but you are never really sure how will it work out. Its the same with babies, you may be prepared just for one and at the end you end up giving birth to 3 (you know what I mean?).


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

They are from different breeders. And of course they know about my intentions, I wouldnt hide such a big thing, I mean its something i have been planning for a long time and I have been preparing for this for months (taking care of group of dogs at the same time for a weekend and talking to people who walk dogs for job...). I did research and its not just something I decided in one night.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> My wish is to have them all together since they are small, and i thought about it a lot, trust me, I know what I want and where I want them


It may be what YOU want but it is not in the best interests of the dogs. Getting 4 puppies together is asking for trouble. There is a big difference between looking after 4 adult, mature and reasonable trained dogs at once that are used to living together and raising 4 young puppies at once. It doesn't matter how much time you have, raising 4 puppies at a time is a disaster.



animales said:


> *ALL THE ANSWERS.*
> 
> They will be adopted, all males, all 2 months old, like i said I will have SIX long months just for them, to train them, to be with them, to make them feel comfortable, they will have a little house outdoors and will be able to go out any time they will want to, everything is safe, the lace is big enough, there is enough space to have like 10 horses running around. Those breeds, because I know German Shepherds and I always prefered big dogs, I was raised with big dogs around me and I can take care of 3 big dogs at once, but I only lived with two big dogs at once.
> 
> ...


If you insist on this dangerous idea, then to have any chance of raising them to get on and be part of a happy household you MUST keep them apart for most of the time. Sleep separately, train them separately, walk them separately and separate them for most of the day. They can come together for only a little time each day. As they get older you can increase the time they are together a little, but it will be about 18 months/2 years before you can put them together for most of the time and if it works, because even then you are likely to have problems.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> So they're from a rescue? Is this one rescue or several? Do they (either breeder or rescue) know of your plans to obtain 4 dogs all at once?


^^^ I was going to ask these questions, also does the rescue centre/s know that you plan on keeping them outside?

EDIT-posts crossed

Sorry to be blunt but it seems like a disaster waiting to happen! To me, it seems like you are only thinking about your wants and needs and not the puppies.

Oh and no reputable breeder would rehome a puppy to anyone who planned on buying 4 puppies at once.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> and I have been preparing for this for months (taking care of group of dogs at the same time for a weekend and talking to people who walk dogs for job...).


Taking care of multiple adult dogs in an already established pack is very different to raising 4 puppies. Raising two is often a disaster requiring one to be rehomed, but 4 is ridiculous and, quite frankly, cruel and selfish.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

4 rescue dogs, 4 sets of training, 1 set of integrated training, 4 possible feeding times, 4 sets of walking, 1 set of group walking, 4 personalities, 4 socialisations.... 1 home.... Cats, hamsters.... 1 internet forum of experience....


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course they know.

How can I explain, they will have like a little house that is warm, has doors, has windows, like a little house for them, but with doors that they can go through and go outside if they want to.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

animales said:


> They are from different breeders. And of course they know about my intentions, I wouldnt hide such a big thing, I mean its something i have been planning for a long time and I have been preparing for this for months (taking care of group of dogs at the same time for a weekend and talking to people who walk dogs for job...). I did research and its not just something I decided in one night.


Taking care of 4 adult dogs is far , far different than raising and training a puppy 
Trying to raise/train one pup alone can drive people to distraction , I cant imagine trying to raise and train 4 at the same time successfully

No-one here , including myself , is having a go at you , we are simply worried that you are taking on way too much and in the end it will be the animals that suffer because of it

edit : If these breeders know what you are doing then imo they arent very good breeders at all ... a good breeder would know what you are planning will end in disaster for all of the dogs involved


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I dont know if you guys cant read, but I have experience, also what about people on this forum who have 6 dogs? I never saw you judge them.

This forum was just to get *more* help and *more* opinions and not having people telling me that I did something wrong.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I am really positive about everything and I do know what im doing


Sorry, but it's pretty obvious you don't have a clue what you are doing. And when pointed out the dangers of what you are doing you ignore it. 



> How can I explain, they will have like a little house that is warm, has doors, has windows, like a little house for them, but with doors that they can go through and go outside if they want to.


Your poor dog if that is what you think will make them happy


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

You are taking on 4 puppies which are going to each need alll your attention, time and money. 

You will need to socialise them all, vaccinate, train, feed, maintain coats, exercise, mentaly stimulate. It is extremely hard work. 

All these breeds are hard work if the training is not correct and rules and boundaries are not in place. Do you know what training each breed requires? As leons require fairly soft training as do not respond to shouting and harsh training. Whereas GSD need very firm training and alot of it to be a well rounded dog. 

I honestly do not think it is the best idea. Start of with 1 and then possibly add once you feel ready and the dog is ready. If these were responsible breeders they would not give you these puppies. Are they health tested? I guess not as they dont sound responsible breeders as they are giving you a puppie when they know your getting 3 more and you have never had expeience with these breeds!

There are already enough of these breed in rescue which i had to deal with today at work because people take on these dogs not realising how hard it is. I have 10 dogs but believe me ive had alot of experience with dogs and have several qualifications (not saying you need them) but i didnt get them all at once and was very responsible with them and still am.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

animales said:


> I dont know if you guys cant read, but I have experience, also what about people on this forum who have 6 dogs? I never saw you judge them.
> 
> This forum was just to get *more* help and *more* opinions and not having people telling me that I did something wrong.


The people on this forum didn't get six puppies at once!

I have had dogs all my life and had experience working in a kennels with 30 dogs for 4 years BUT it doesn't mean I'm going to get 30 puppies.


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Mese said:


> Trying to raise/train one pup alone can drive people to distraction , I cant imagine trying to raise and train 4 at the same time successfully.


Especially with those 4 different breeds that require completely different means of training.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

animales said:


> I dont know if you guys cant read, but I have experience, also what about people on this forum who have 6 dogs? I never saw you judge them.
> 
> This forum was just to get *more* help and *more* opinions and not having people telling me that I did something wrong.


Because the people who have 6 dogs didnt get them all at the same time ... they gradually built up their pack alongside the experience of owning one or two dogs gave them , enabling them to then add to their pack

So because experienced people arent agreeing with your plan and are telling you it is going to fail you dont like it and suddenly we are all against you :mad2:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

animales said:


> I dont know if you guys cant read, but I have experience, also what about people on this forum who have 6 dogs? I never saw you judge them.
> 
> This forum was just to get *more* help and *more* opinions and not having people telling me that I did something wrong.


I'm sorry but if you say you have experience how come you had to ask about the sleeping outdoor arrangement's?? all this sounds very suspicious to me and think it is what someone else said earlier....A wind up!...
are you possibly a former member with a grudge maybe?..... sorry If I'm way off the mark, but I still think something doesnt add up


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Because with my family we had two big dogs in an apartment (other animals were with my grandma who has a house and all these animals, but NOT dogs) and they were never left outside and nothing, so yes, I do have experience, but I dont really know with houses.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive decided to give this thread the respect it deserves.

As such, I will only be replying with pictures....


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not in the UK and please if you have no interest in showing respect or answering what I asked, please just dont come here. I already asked to have my account deleted and hopefully it will be just a bad memory.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Youve been told, youve been advised, youve been defensive and flippant... If you dont wish to EARN any respect then you shall not have it. 4 dogs is a small training class. If you were qualified to run a small training class, you wouldnt be asking here. Nor would you be suggesting it as a good idea.

So to revert back to my original idea....


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

animales said:


> I am not in the UK and please if you have no interest in showing respect or answering what I asked, please just dont come here. I already asked to have my account deleted and hopefully it will be just a bad memory.


No one is disrespecting you, just giving you good, experienced advice that what you are doing is not a good idea. It is *YOU* that is being disrespectful of knowledgeable members by ignoring their advice.

Just as a last minute attempt to make you see sense, please read this article about litter mates. Even though they will not be littermates, the same thing applies to same age puppies even if they aren't from the same litter. This is about bringing up 2 puppies together and you are wanting to bring up 4! Please see reason and build up to your 4 dogs gradually allowing at least a year between each one.

Sibling Dogs: The Worst Of Both Worlds | Doglistener

BTW, no good breeder would sell you one of their puppies knowing this is happening so you must be buying from byb or puppy farmers.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

animales said:


> *ALL THE ANSWERS.*
> 
> They will be adopted, all males, all 2 months old, like i said I will have SIX long months just for them, to train them, to be with them, to make them feel comfortable, they will have a little house outdoors and will be able to go out any time they will want to, everything is safe, the lace is big enough, there is enough space to have like 10 horses running around. Those breeds, because I know German Shepherds and I always prefered big dogs, I was raised with big dogs around me and I can take care of 3 big dogs at once, but I only lived with two big dogs at once.
> 
> ...


OK i'll bite..
it took me ALOT more than 6mths to fully train my Malamute, then you have the adolescent phase where everything needs to be redone. Why on earth do you have to get them at once and not over a few years like a sane person?

its not about what you want, its what is best for the dogs



Lisaj said:


> well 6 months is a good time for full time training. But they will become adolescent just as they are going to be left on their own more so make arrangements incase you need time after that.
> 
> I'm sure it's do-able - big breeds still need leash walking / training and I would focus on that from day 1. Do individual training sessions every day and a time each day with you work with all 4 together.
> 
> ...


have you had a nordic breed before? they are unbelievably stubborn and not easy to train, 6mths will cover the basics so how is he going to train the others?



animales said:


> I dont know if you guys cant read, but I have experience, also what about people on this forum who have 6 dogs? I never saw you judge them.
> 
> This forum was just to get *more* help and *more* opinions and not having people telling me that I did something wrong.


as has been said they didnt get 6 dogs at once


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent Article rocco33 :thumbup:


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

If this is genuine then I am sure you have good intentions. After nearly 2 weeks with my rescue dog I would just say the following:

I grew up with dogs, looked after my parents dog when they were on holiday etc. This is totally different from owning your own dog and being responsible for them 24/7.

One rescue dog (who so far has behaved fairly well on the whole) is damned hard work and has meant huge adjustments to my lifestyle. I cant begin to imagine taking on 4 dogs - or puppies - at once.

So good luck to you if you go ahead with this but why would you want to take on 4? Why not start with one?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have just read this and laughed, is this actually serious??


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Starlite said:


> have you had a nordic breed before? they are unbelievably stubborn and not easy to train, 6mths will cover the basics so how is he going to train the others?


No I didn't, I know my limitations and I'm feeling challenged now with a rescue terrier with issues. But the OP sounds determined to go ahead with this no matter what anyone says and this thread has been harsh (and rightly so).

I just think that even if no one agrees - the best thing to do when trying to change their mind didn't work - is give practical advice rather than pour scorn. They are leaving the forum now and going it alone. Worse for the dogs.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Lisaj said:


> No I didn't, I know my limitations and I'm feeling challenged now with a rescue terrier with issues. But the OP sounds determined to go ahead with this no matter what anyone says and this thread has been harsh (and rightly so).
> 
> I just think that even if no one agrees - the best thing to do when trying to change their mind didn't work - is give practical advice rather than pour scorn. They are leaving the forum now and going it alone. Worse for the dogs.


Tbh i think its a cock and bull story but there you go


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris Swansea said:


> 4 rescue dogs, 4 sets of training, 1 set of integrated training, 4 possible feeding times, 4 sets of walking, 1 set of group walking, 4 personalities, 4 socialisations.... 1 home.... Cats, hamsters.... 1 internet forum of experience....


I go out for a few hours and on my return I discover this thread is still going!! To make matters worse I bet no-one saved me any popcorn :cryin:

Any action on the op's thread about cats?? or hamsters??


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lisaj said:


> I just think that even if no one agrees - the best thing to do when trying to change their mind didn't work - is give practical advice rather than pour scorn. They are leaving the forum now and going it alone. Worse for the dogs.


_If_ this is a genuine poster rather than a wind up, then the outcome would be no different. They are determined to do it regardless, they've thrown their toys out of the pram because they haven't got the replies/approval they want and have got advice they don't want to hear. Sadly for the dogs, I don't think it will make any difference for the poor dogs as the poster (if genuine) doesn't have a clue and is going to run into problems regardless of advice. 
(PS I did give advice and they OP ignored it)


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> _If_ this is a genuine poster rather than a wind up, then the outcome would be no different. They are determined to do it regardless, they've thrown their toys out of the pram because they haven't got the replies/approval they want and have got advice they don't want to hear. Sadly for the dogs, I don't think it will make any difference for the poor dogs as the poster (if genuine) doesn't have a clue and is going to run into problems regardless of advice.
> (PS I did give advice and they OP ignored it)


And as usual its the poor animals that will pay the price for his/her ignorance and arrogance in their own abilities


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If this isnt a troll then Im just gonna wait for the news story...
'Owner mauled to death by pack of dogs allowed to run riot in garden!'
The most puppies Ive ever known anybody to tackle was 3.....and they were Chihuahuas!!LOL


----------



## russelgrane (Jul 2, 2012)

animales said:


> I decided to adopt *4* dogs (*Leonberger, German Shepherd, Tibetan Mastiff and Siberian Husky*). I have a big place, time, money, basically everything I need for new puppies, but I have a few problems.
> 
> Since I have a big space and lots of grass and trees and like a little jungle with big fence, I am not sure if I should leave them outside through night and when im not at home or should I put them in their little box where they can stay? Also, should they have each their own place to lock them in or can they be together?
> 
> ...


It's really good that you have almost all things to have a lot of puppies but you don't have to leave them out at night, you have to let them sleep inside your house, buy them a crate train them well, if you don't know how to train puppies go for a professional trainer.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Erm? how old are you OP?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Lisaj said:


> No I didn't, I know my limitations and I'm feeling challenged now with a rescue terrier with issues. But the OP sounds determined to go ahead with this no matter what anyone says and this thread has been harsh (and rightly so).
> 
> I just think that even if no one agrees - the best thing to do when trying to change their mind didn't work - is give practical advice rather than pour scorn. They are leaving the forum now and going it alone. Worse for the dogs.


Sorry but what a shitty attitude. To me its a bit like someone saying they are going to beat their child regardless so we should give em tips where to hit so the bruises dont show!
All that takes for evil to win is for good men to stand by and do nothing.


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Sorry but what a shitty attitude. To me its a bit like someone saying they are going to beat their child regardless so we should give em tips where to hit so the bruises dont show!
> All that takes for evil to win is for good men to stand by and do nothing.


Thanks for that! What a lovely judgement you have made about me and my personality!!! And you say that I have a shitty attitude! All because someone has made up their mind and rather than have a go (because plenty of people were already, I didn't need to add to it, and because of that they left) I thought I would try and be constructive. For god's sake - YOU have the bad attitude - talk about sitting on your high horse in judgement!!!


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

The more I think about what you said about me - the angrier I am!! I have 2 children who I bring up beautifully and are lovely, kind respectful girls. I have 4 dogs who i work VERY hard to look after to the very best of my ability - the new one I have needed some help with - come looking here and got virtually nothing when I've posted and after that condemning message that I would help someone abuse a child (I'm in tears now - I'm horrified) I understand why. My face doesn't fit on this forum.

Just so you know to make that kind of a god awful judgement about someone you don't know if abuse, it's verbal abuse and it's knocked me to the core. I feel like I could cry and cry - how dare you say I would as good as abuse a child?? I'm a good kind person - not a child abuser. OMGGGGGG what a damning and evil thing to put upon me.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lisaj said:


> All because someone has made up their mind and rather than have a go (because plenty of people were already, I didn't need to add to it, and because of that they left) I thought I would try and be constructive. QUOTE]
> 
> In all honesty, posters like this don't leave because people are having a go at them, they leave because they don't like being told they are doing something wrong and have no intention of changing their mind.
> 
> I posted a link in a last ditch attempt to persuade them away from this stupidity and also suggested what they should do but it was ignored.


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw what you did and good for you.

I also saw that the OP wasn't listening to anyone's thoughts, hopefully they will go away and have a think (if like many people have said they are real).

Much better to offer something constructive than just to attack. When people are being attacked they are unable to listen and absorb what's being said to them - that's basic human instinct. It's possible to bring people round using much better techniques than attack them and then wonder why they don't listen.

Thanks for not attacking me too. After that post about my being as bad as a child abuser i don't think i could take it. Still shaking.


----------



## ronnypaston (Jul 6, 2012)

animales said:


> I decided to adopt *4* dogs (*Leonberger, German Shepherd, Tibetan Mastiff and Siberian Husky*). I have a big place, time, money, basically everything I need for new puppies, but I have a few problems.
> 
> Since I have a big space and lots of grass and trees and like a little jungle with big fence, I am not sure if I should leave them outside through night and when im not at home or should I put them in their little box where they can stay? Also, should they have each their own place to lock them in or can they be together?
> 
> ...


Its not just the matter of big space but you are going to take the responsibility of four dogs at the same time. It really needs very hard efforts as they merely depend upon you for the food, shelter and other basic necessities. I would like to recommend you not to adopt the four at a time but raise one or two at a time.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Lisaj said:


> I saw what you did and good for you.
> 
> I also saw that the OP wasn't listening to anyone's thoughts, hopefully they will go away and have a think (if like many people have said they are real).
> 
> ...


To be fair to Starlite they never once said YOU would abuse children or that you would advise anyone else to 
You saw her words that way ... I saw her words as just an analogy

It is difficult on forums to talk as you would in rl as you cant hear tone & inflections or see the persons face , im sure if you could have done you'd have seen that what was said wasnt an attack or a slur on your character


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Sorry but what a shitty attitude. To me its a bit like someone saying they are going to beat their child regardless so we should give em tips where to hit so the bruises dont show!


here it is - to be precise. She likened ME giving the OP practical advice (for the betterment of these so called pups) to ME giving someone advice on how to hit a child so the bruises dont show!!! Sounded pretty personal to me, and to say MY attitude was shitty - yep personal and directed at ME again. What kind of inflection makes that sound nice then?

Would you be happy if someone said that to you when you were just trying to do the right thing, infront of a forum of people?

I have been hoping to have my time here on the forum - get some advice for my situation, but this kind of attack really puts you off - it's unecessary, unkind and to be honest I find it horrifying to be spoke to like that - after doing nothing to deserve it. And if you're honest - if someone likened you to a child abuser you wouldnt like it either. No body would because it's just plain nasty.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Lisaj said:


> The more I think about what you said about me - the angrier I am!! I have 2 children who I bring up beautifully and are lovely, kind respectful girls. I have 4 dogs who i work VERY hard to look after to the very best of my ability - the new one I have needed some help with - come looking here and got virtually nothing when I've posted and after that condemning message that I would help someone abuse a child (I'm in tears now - I'm horrified) I understand why. My face doesn't fit on this forum.
> 
> Just so you know to make that kind of a god awful judgement about someone you don't know if abuse, it's verbal abuse and it's knocked me to the core. I feel like I could cry and cry - how dare you say I would as good as abuse a child?? I'm a good kind person - not a child abuser. OMGGGGGG what a damning and evil thing to put upon me.


I never called you a child abuser so kindly compose yourself.
I used a strong analogy because in both situations an innocent creature would suffer.Nordic breeds are my life. I have worked on and off with a husky rescue and you have no idea how many of these stunning dogs are thrown away when it becomes tough so I will always have strong feelings on those who seem willing to condone such irresponsible ownership.

These dogs if he gets them will suffer because he is putting him/herself first and not the dogs, how can you just brush that off?


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindly compose myself - seriously you can just stop telling me what I should and shouldn't do thank you very much.

I have worked in rescue too for years and rehomed over 100 animals to responsible homes MYSELF. And I have worked with offenders and hard to reach young people too. I KNOW how you turn someone off when they get very harsh opinions shoved in their face - especially if they have made their mind up to do something. Trust me - the way the advice was being given was not getting through and therefore NOT helping the proposed animals.

By keeping the OP on the forum - giving advice and opinion in a non-confrontational way you are MUCH more likely to help the animals you say you love so much. 

And for your information animals are MY passion and MY life too. I care deeply and have my own methods (that work) to strinke up a dialogue and help people make the right choices - by communicating with them - not telling them off. Think about the differences between dominance and positive based dog training - very different methodology. The same can be said for the way you work with people. may take a while but you get there in the end! And regardless of how you backtrack now you were offensive and unecessary to me. Should have known you would just heap on more bossiness instead of the apology you should have issued.


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Starlite said:


> I used a strong analogy because in both situations an innocent creature would suffer.


In your child abuser analogy the child continues to suffer because I HELPED the abuser HIDE the bruises - for gods sake that's just sick.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

ok , if you two are going to argue could you please take it into private pm so the thread doesnt get closed


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Mese said:


> ok , if you two are going to argue could you please take it into private pm so the thread doesnt get closed


she already has hun, Im now getting messages about what a vile excuse for a human being I am and Im a bully  Anyways, im off to spread my bossiness round the forum, be back on this when the OP is


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

Not that it matters anymore, because I feel like everybody see me as a crazy person, but I decided to adopt 4 of them, NOT at the same time. I will re-read all the posts you guys made. I just needed some time to think it through, Im sorry for my actions.

I gave it all a lot of thought, I am preparing for this for months, but I guess doesnt matter how much I am prepared and how much I am ready to take care of this 4 dogs, maybe I should think that they shouldnt be adopted at the same time.

I just dont want anybody to say that Im an animal collector and an immature person, because I worked hard to have this job where I can take 6 months off and still have money to take care of all these animals.

But, I also said that I will have two people helping me, plus 24/7 time, I provided everything for them to have a warm place and everything, plus a personal dog trainer. And about asking the basic questions is, because I wanna learn more, until a few months ago I was living still with my family and we all took care of our dogs and animals and we lived in an apartment, its different than living in a house and thinking of everything. 

I am ready for this, but like I said in one of my previous posts, I have at least two months until I adopt them (they were just born, I need to wait some time until they can go away from their mother).

I hope the moderators delete my account, because I made a bad impression here and I doubt people wanna know anything about me. So Im sorry, I can be very explosive and when I think something through and I am sure of myself I dont take no for an answer. But I really want you guys to know that as much as I seem that I only am doing what i want, I always lived with animals and would do anything to save them, matter of fact, all the animals we had we saved them. and i worked in a pet shelter with dogs and cats. I love animals.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am closing this thread to check it over. There does seem to be some unnecessary argument on here.


----------

